# Cannot open ports



## LasseRegin (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi my problem, as the title says, is that I am unable to open/forward ports, so I can host in the game Warcraft 3.

I have Windows 7 w. SP1, and using the standard firewall in Windows 7. I'm on a wireless connection through a router (netgear cvg824g).

So it's like this:

I need to open port 6112 for TCP, and I have done following:

- I have created rules for in- and outbound connection for port 6112 in the Windows 7 firewall.
- I have forwarded port 6112 on the router for TCP/UDP for my PC's ip.

But it seems like it is still closed, even though I have no other Firewall programs. As an antivirus I use Avast Free, which has no firewall in it, as far as I have read.

The weird thing is, that for a year ago or something like that, it used to work for me, but now when I started to play this game again, and wanted to host a game, it just don't work anymore. 

I hope you can help me.

Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You should remove the windows firewall entries. They are not needed unless you are doing ICS.

Post the results of a ipconfig /all from the game server for review
Post a screen shot of the port forward page in the router for review.


----------



## LasseRegin (Aug 10, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lasse-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-C4-52-FB-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5194:3a7a:8568:5bf7%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10. august 2012 22:47:18
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10. august 2012 23:47:17
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218109892
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-9C-FA-3B-00-23-8B-19-B9-86

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 193.162.153.164
194.239.134.83
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-19-B9-86
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C1B60AE0-7C5E-4C88-8C55-D70C369B349B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:108a:b3a:3f57:fff5(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::108a:b3a:3f57:fff5%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{562E9621-6A9A-4E72-8AD3-83F312D5D65C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

6112 (Default) and 6113-6119 are the ports the need opening and are only tcp not udp

Firewall, Proxy, Router and Ports Configuration for Blizzard Games - Battle.net Support

You should be wired to your router not wireless for better game play.

Are you doing ip reservations in the router?

Your ip is still set to be dynamically aquired.


----------



## LasseRegin (Aug 10, 2012)

Ye alright I will just set it tio 6112-6119 to make sure then. 

But ye I know I have set it to dynamic, even some people wrote that it needed to be static, but since I HAVE made ip reservations, like you're asking about, I thought it didn't matter. Am I right, or does it have an effect I am not aware of?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

if you did the dhcp reservation then its static.

its 6112 AND 6113-6119

Once you have done it reboot the router and check the settings stayed. Then use a port checker to see if they are open.


----------



## LasseRegin (Aug 10, 2012)

Alright so now my forwarding and my firewall rules looks like this: 

I have also reset my router, and the forwarding was still there, so no probs there. But a port scan online, still shows like this:

62.243.90.42 isn't responding on port 6112 (dtspcd).
62.243.90.42 isn't responding on port 6113 ().
62.243.90.42 isn't responding on port 6114 ().
62.243.90.42 isn't responding on port 6115 ().
62.243.90.42 isn't responding on port 6116 ().
62.243.90.42 isn't responding on port 6117 ().
62.243.90.42 isn't responding on port 6118 ().
62.243.90.42 isn't responding on port 6119 ().


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

please remove the windows firewall entries for those ports.


----------



## LasseRegin (Aug 10, 2012)

I have done that now. Still the same.


----------



## LasseRegin (Aug 10, 2012)

So as I see it, it must be something else then the firewall and the router, unless something is wrong with the router. But I just can't seem to find out what it is. 
It has nothing to do with me being on wireless connection, because I have tried to do the same with my desktop computer.

Please help, I'm pretty lost right now  ...


----------

